# Budgie Mutation?



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

I've been looking and looking at everything posted on here but still can't seem to figure out what mutation my budgies have. Can anyone tell me please?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are gorgeous  

The female is a sky blue normal and the male is a sky blue normal single factor goldenface


----------



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you so much! I thought my baby girl was a sky blue but wasn't quite sure and my boy was the one I could not figure out at all because he is mostly green and yellow and just started getting the blue color on his chest which confused me because I didn't know that they could change colors


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, if you have any better pictures (in natural light) of the male, I'd be able to confirm that for you. 

Is his back blue or green? 

If his back is green he may actually be green violet, and it's just the lighting throwing it off.


----------



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

Here is a front, side, and back view of him


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, he's definitely opaline, but I can't actually confirm from those photos if he's olive green or if he's cobalt single factor golden face. 

If he's the latter, he has very thorough diffusion, although I'm leaning more towards that one as the intensity of the yellow on his tail feathers is more like golden face. 

I'll get Toni on here and see what she thinks


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

He seems to be very yellow for a young golden face. I would expect the tail feathers to be white or pale yellow not so strongly yellow. So I would say Olive. The colour varies quite a lot from picture to picture so it is hard to say how strong the blue tint actually is. 

Watch when he has his wings open, is it green under the front wing edge, or blue? That is a pretty sure way to tell if your bird is a blue or a green.


----------



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

Under his wings he is the same blue green color that is on his chest


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

Then he is likely a green. YF blues have a clear blue area on the front underside of the wing, it doesn't seem to be effected by the yellow as elsewhere. That is the way I remember it anyway, it's been a while since I handled a yf blue to take a look!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep, Toni is correct. If he doesn't have clear blue on his inside wings then he's green  I would chance a guess that perhaps he's olive green violet, since he's so blue. 

My guess is olive green violet opaline


----------



## JohnnyAndJune (Feb 27, 2018)

So Johnny lost 2 tail feathers and they have came back dark blue instead of yellow like the rest of them. Why is that?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Green budgies have dark blue tail feathers, so that's normal  Looks like he's growing back his primary tail feather!


----------

